# Green Water



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What is the best way ( type of lighting ) to cultivate green water for feeding small fry? No windows available.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

I believe i read somewhere that if you do the 10000k temp lighting, it will grow algae like crazy.


----------

